

Search "beam me up" on Bing - dimastopel
http://binged.it/11z4jGO

======
sp332
This link redirects to
<http://bit.ly/11z4jGO?cc=546f6e6bb0e86fd8f62eb10915c93be4> According to
<https://bitly.com/11z4jGO+> this shortened URL has been clicked 1,200 times
starting around 4 AM. It goes to
[http://www.bing.com/?FORM=HPBITW&ssd=20130515_0700](http://www.bing.com/?FORM=HPBITW&ssd=20130515_0700)
which as far as I can tell does nothing. The effect is cool too :)

Edit: less accusatory

~~~
dimastopel
Please read the title: search "bing me up" on Bing.

Didn't know re shortened links, thanks for letting me know. I did try posting
with Bing's homepage URL but it didn't allow it.

~~~
sp332
OK, maybe next time just submit the blog post instead :)

------
dimastopel
more info here
[http://www.bing.com/blogs/site_blogs/b/search/archive/2013/0...](http://www.bing.com/blogs/site_blogs/b/search/archive/2013/05/15/tribble.aspx)

------
headShrinker
"Pink" is the first result to "beam me up" query. Fail

------
flipcoder
No thanks, I'll use Google.

